
Pragmatic Haskell for Beginners, Lecture 2 [video] - adamnemecek
https://begriffs.com/posts/2016-06-01-pragmatic-haskell-2.html
======
hiphipjorge
I went to this lecture a couple of days ago.

Alexandr's Haskell lectures on pragmatic Haskell are really good. He focuses
on how to get stuff done with Haskell and not so much on the obscure,
theoretical parts of Haskell most people focus on. Those are important too,
but not as many people focus on actually making stuff with Haskell.

If you're in SF and want to learn Haskell, def check out the Haskell meetup.

~~~
kkleindev
Thanks for pointing this out.

------
jzelinskie
I was beginning to think the database scene was dire until he showed off
esqueleto. Query composition is a huge deal in the non-trivial python webapps
I've worked on.

As an outsider being exposed for the first time, this use of Template Haskell
seems pretty unnecessary and the code it generated looked pretty nuts.

------
bbcbasic
Nice to see real life tutorials on Haskell.

~~~
beezle
Text from 1st lecture page spot on: And then there are the “space wizard”
level articles that hardly anyone can understand Most people drop off at the
intermediate stage.

------
BobTheCoder
Thank goodness. So tired of learning haskell = become a master of solving
algorithms.

~~~
crimsonalucard
Solving algorithms in haskell is very different from what people usually do
with imperative languages.

